# Funniest catchphrases and greetings you gave your villagers?



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

What are the funniest catchphrases and greetings you gave your villagers?
I bet there are some seriously hilarious ones out there!

I'm not very good at it, but my favorite has to be Lucy's catchphrase: "Bacon". 
I also made Pango say "I'm ugly" but I kinda regret it now, poor girl, hahaha.

Edit: Just changed Simon's to "I throw poop".
I'm so mature.


----------



## Darumy (Apr 16, 2014)

I made Deli say "delicious, baby"........


I regret it I forget every time and seeing it come out of his (adorable) no-sleep face kills me every time.


----------



## budewarmin (Apr 16, 2014)

Francine greets me with : that face though
And I made a catchphrase of Stitches be: with Dean, so all the time it's like he has that imaginary friend he does things with, I don't know I think it's cute. Another one is: with Sam and with Cas.


----------



## ZoeZoe (Apr 16, 2014)

Marshal's greeting is 'Hey lil mama' and I choke every time


----------



## milktea (Apr 16, 2014)

at some point i changed teddy's catchphrase to wet floop cause i thought it was funny i guess but???? what was i thinking what did that even mean???


----------



## fairyring (Apr 16, 2014)

um well i tend to use puns for all my villagers' dialogue. xD usually about their species/theme.

tangy's greeting is "vitamin c!" and her catchphrase is "juicy"
lolly's greeting is "meow" and her catchphrase is "sweets" (since normals like baking)
bruce's catchphrase is "oh deer" xD
rudy's catchphrase is "mewdy" ...like "mew" but to rhyme with his name idk.

i enjoy catchphrases but it usually takes me a while to think of one that i'll be happy with hearing all the time xD


----------



## Saphy (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a dumb sense of humour and make them say stuff like "bleeeurrgh", "AAAAAAARGH", "bloooorg" and "EEEEEEEK", or sometimes I make them shout their own name like a pokemon. Idk, it makes me laugh anyway, lol.


----------



## Nzerozoro (Apr 16, 2014)

I made tipper's catchphrase: Mah Dic.
It caught on and lots of other villagers started saying it. UGH!!


----------



## Melyora (Apr 16, 2014)

Saphy said:


> I have a dumb sense of humour and make them say stuff like "bleeeurrgh", "AAAAAAARGH", "bloooorg" and "EEEEEEEK", or sometimes I make them shout their own name like a pokemon. Idk, it makes me laugh anyway, lol.



Hahahaha, making them say their own names like a Pokemon is brilliant XD Only reading about it is making me laugh.



Nzerozoro said:


> I made tipper's catchphrase: Mah Dic.
> It caught on and lots of other villagers started saying it. UGH!!



Hahahaha, poor you! =P And somewhere you made that happen XD


----------



## Titi (Apr 16, 2014)

sunshinetea said:


> um well i tend to use puns for all my villagers' dialogue. xD usually about their species/theme.
> 
> tangy's greeting is "vitamin c!" and her catchphrase is "juicy"
> lolly's greeting is "meow" and her catchphrase is "sweets" (since normals like baking)
> ...



Love what you did for Tangy, it's so cute!
Also I had no idea that normals like baking, lol!
My only one is Lucy and she's always talking about books.


----------



## doctor creeper (Apr 16, 2014)

I try to keep them in tact, because I think they're really cute, but Pashmina says "goatling" instead of "kidders" because that's a pet site for goats and I love goatlings. It just sounded sweeter than her original.
Kabuki's greeting is "Mochi mochi desu!" but now I hate it and I'd wish he'd ping for a new one.
Rodney, to me, looked like a stereotypical "nice guy redditor", so his greeting was "Misandry!" and he called me "Fedora." I never got to change his catch phrase before he left, but it was still "le ham" which sounded appropriate enough.


----------



## PurplPanda (Apr 16, 2014)

In City Folk, I changed EVERY SINGLE CATCHPHRASE to bunbun, because that was Tiffany's catchphrase, who had moved out (she was my favorite).


----------

